# a snap of a critter



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 10, 2005)

out my sliding door off the dining room, i am trying to feed the bluejays and red cardinals.. everytime I look outside this guy and 2 brothers are feasting!!







thanks for looking!


----------



## Knopka (Oct 10, 2005)

What a great capture! LaFoto will definately like this one :greenpbl:! I love the DOF here.


----------



## terri (Oct 11, 2005)

Ha, that is a perfect exposure and great DOF. Shows off that fluffy tail to perfection. :thumbup: Nice shot!


----------



## michelejo (Oct 14, 2005)

That's great!


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 15, 2005)

Knopka said:
			
		

> What a great capture! LaFoto will definately like this one!


 
You are sooooo right. She does!
Erm... I do! 

None of Raymond's photos should EVER be in the snapshot section. 
Any photo he takes, whether it be a quick on or a planned one, is too good to be classified as "snapshot" only. Like this one here!


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 17, 2005)

i agree with lafoto! this should be in nature....

great shot raymond!!  the detail is superb!!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow...Raymond.  This is the best "snapshot" Ive seen.  Holy moly dude.  Nice one.


----------



## JonMikal (Oct 17, 2005)

i agree with Terri; exposure and DOF are dead-on.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone, so cool to have such nice comments.


----------



## jadin (Oct 20, 2005)

Why on earth is this in snapshots??


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2005)

We all see too many squirrel pictures, but that's definitely one that's worth it! More than a snapshot I reckon as well.

Rob


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks again!


----------

